
Rating aggregator for Netflix movies - streamzui
https://flickmetrix.com/netflix
======
canpan
Awesome! I find myself watching less and less Netflix because it is just plain
impossible to find anything to watch.

I also think that we (developers) are doing something wrong with recommender
systems. With entertainment, I normally want to watch something new that
broadens my mind. Even if I just want to kill time, they never seem to work
for me.

~~~
pmoriarty
Consider subscribing to Netflix's DVD service.[1]

It has a way, way better selection than Netflix's streaming service. Netflix
doesn't seem to want to advertise it, as last time I checked there were no
links to it from the main netflix.com site, but it still exists.

It's certainly not as convenient as streaming on demand, but when all you can
stream is garbage, it's well worth getting the DVD service where you actually
have a great selection of some really great movies.

[1] - [https://dvd.netflix.com](https://dvd.netflix.com)

------
MRD85
From my memory Netflix used to have a fairly decent rating system but then
some female comedian had her Netflix special heavily voted against due to some
gender issues and Netflix scrapped their rating system. It's been horrible
ever since.

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
DO you have a source on it actually being this? As far as I can tell it just
happened to coencide with the relase of Schumers stand up special. Not sure
where this spin of it being a gender issue is coming from other than to stir
up unneeded drama.

~~~
MRD85
I prefaced my statement with "from memory", that's exactly how I remember it.
The rating system, which worked really well, had some controversy and Netflix
scrapped it for a horrible one at the time of the controversy.

------
pcurve
I have Netflix and I hate its discovery mechanism so much that when I went to
this site, I mistakenly read the site's name as FUCKNETFLIX and chuckled.

I had no idea Netflix had so many decent selection of movies.

------
Phenomenit
This seems very similar to flixable.com

~~~
natas_claus
Or flixboss.com

------
wild_preference
I like the idea. I find it incredibly tedious to lookup IMDB ratings while
surfing Netflix since that's almost all I care about when I'm indecisive
("Just give me a movie roughly in this genre that's roughly decent").

The catalog seems very limited though. I couldn't find the few Netflix shows I
searched for from my Netflix homepage: "el internado", "gran hotel", "el
barco", "3%".

Feedback: Would be much nicer with permalinks and the history push API so that
back/forward worked.

For example, clicking around the movies a bit and then pressing the back
button took me back to HN. And would be nice to link someone to "/shows/123",
one of the key advantages of websites over apps.

~~~
pmoriarty
I don't care about ratings -- IMDB, Rotten Tomatoes, or random film critic --
it doesn't matter. They're all useless to me (often worse than useless, as so
many people have such different tastes from me).

The only people who's opinions I care about are friends and family who I know
well and who's tastes I share, or who at least know my tastes and can
recommend to me something they think I might like.

Apart from that, what I do to find more films to watch is try to see what
other films directors and writers I like have made, or do web searches for
combinations of films that I like to see what similar films turn up or to
occasionally find people with similar tastes to my own and then pick through
their favorite movie lists.

~~~
pkulak
You need to find a reviewer you trust and pay attention to them only.

I find RT works great if you understand that professional reviewers rate
movies in the context of their genre. So, a Hollywood action flick may be 80%,
but if you don't like that genre, you're still not gonna like it.

